# Xm NavWeather and Radio



## critter (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyone know of what kind of deals that are being offered for Xm Radio and NavWeather combo?


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

I just purchased the "all access" for a year. Payable in three payments. They told me that was the cheapest way to go, but I didn't push very hard. A friend at work says that have a "Radio life time" subscription that he purchased a couple of years ago. He said you need to ask for it. I will try that when I get a chance.

If you do get a deal, please post back what you did to get it. 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

